
A Smartphone App That Allows Insurance Companies To Spy On Your Driving - sdoering
http://www.fastcoexist.com/1679025/a-smartphone-app-that-allows-insurance-companies-to-spy-on-your-driving
======
sdoering
Is it just me, or does this bother anyone else, concerning privacy and such?

